# Reptile show Ashland, KY 1/7/12



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

My brother Tom Hunter will be vending at this show with planted terrariums, frogs, tads, etc.. as well as a new Herp society booth that will be set up next to his booth. The society has a guest speaker over the department of Herpetology from Marshall University at times as well as door prizes, food, and fun at their meets.


----------

